# Midge's and Flies



## GogTheHedgehog (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello there fellow hedgie owners!
I have encountered a recent issue that is really disturbing and annoying, flies and evens more annoying, the midges. 

I live in South Africa and it has recently just started getting into spring here. I share a bedroom with 2 of my hedgehogs, Gog and ******. They are rather healthy hedgehogs except for lazyness every now and then, but none-the-less, are healthy bodied hedgies. Recently, brought with Spring, I've noticed a lot more flies and midges in my room. I clean my hedgehog's cages twice a week and bathe the hedgehogs twice a month. The terrible part is that the midges are so tiny and seem nearly as fly babies, but end up not to be and just be midges, but there are also fly babies and flies about. None of my hedgehogs are dead, that i make sure of daily  but i still do not see what is causing these awful critters to hang around. If there is a way which i can find out why they are here and get rid of it, that would be appreciated, but if not i would love to know how to get rid of them permanently as they fly in front of my monitors well i am watching a movie or playing games on my computer and are just awfully irritating. 

Thanks in advance
GogTheHedgehog


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Flies can be such pests, can't they?

I definitely don't recommend any kind of harsh repellent, since hedgies have sensitive noises and that might cause respiratory issues.

Here are some fly traps that you can make at home (but since flies are attracted to them, I recommend putting them away from your hedgehogs, like near a window):

http://www.getridoffliesguide.com/homemade-fly-traps/

I assume they work the same for midges, but I've never encountered them so I'm not 100% sure. Or, maybe you can buy a cloth/mesh bug screen and drape it over your hedgie's cage? Just an idea, I'm not sure shoe effective that will be though. Good luck!


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

I once lived in a place that had this bush right outside the front door that would attract hordes of flies. They'd come in when the door was opened, but I'd also see them wiggling in through gaps around the door when it was closed. They'd get in and lay eggs inside, and I'd be killing 20-30 flies a day! If it's more than just a few, I'd start by checking around your house for plants or dead things that might be bringing them close so that they find their way in.


----------

